# MenuBar in Applet



## Kerberus (7. Apr 2004)

Kann mir da jemand helfen? 
vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

Sir MacKerberus


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2004)

ääh.. wo ist das problem?
beim sdk in der demo directory ist n beispiel für swing im applet, falls es daran hängt...


----------



## Kerberus (8. Apr 2004)

Ich möchte das Applet nur mit AWT schreiben.
Wenn ich in der init()-Methode setMenuBar() aufrufe, erhalte ich vom Compiler einen Error.


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Apr 2004)

Applet ist eine Unterklasse von Panel.
Deshalb gibt es die Methode setMenuBar() dort nicht, die gibt es nur in Frame.

Vielleicht kannst du ja selbst was schreiben.
Ein Panel im NORTH-Bereich vom BorderLayout, die Menus im FlowLayout, und bei Klick geht ein PopupMenu auf.


----------

